# New Years Eve



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all

Soon to be British expat living in Dubai here.

My wife and I are Flying out on the 29th of December and looking for ideas on what to do on new years eve?

Cheers


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

check out timeoutdubai as they'll have mostly every event going on here in dubai for new years... i'm personally going to the snoop concert, but i'm sure that probably won't be you guys cup of tea! ;-)


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> check out timeoutdubai as they'll have mostly every event going on here in dubai for new years... i'm personally going to the snoop concert, but i'm sure that probably won't be you guys cup of tea! ;-)


Quite fancy the snoop concert to be honest  saw something about that when having a google around!

Thanks for the advice.

Cheer


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

1919 said:


> Quite fancy the snoop concert to be honest  saw something about that when having a google around!
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Cheer


There will be alot of people there and it'll be a unique experience. I would avoid the Sandance festival unless you enjoy a rowdy crowd! I haven't been there once without some kind of fight or uproar occuring. Good luck on your search!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy and I sent to Sandance last NYE. It was awesome....that is, if you like drunk people throwing up and then passing out in their own vomit on the beach!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just don't expect to be able to get a taxi home afterwards.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

That would be a disgusting scene to have on NYE, Pam!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's fun when you're completely sober and watching people make giant asses of themselves. I also got offered a couple of bottles of vodka which I would've enjoyed if I did drink alcohol.

I am most probably staying in this NYE. If I don't have a date, I am not going out.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Just don't expect to be able to get a taxi home afterwards.


Is that from Sandance, Meydan or both?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Both I suspect. There is always a shortage of cabs.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Meydan has a good crowd. I would suggest getting a group and getting a table as the placement is very well, and you'll have access to more than your fair share of liquors. My very good friend here actually books most of the artist for the Alchemy Project, who do most of the concerts at the Meydan, so if anyone from here goes, let me know and we can properly meet and party together! I have a fair sized group going so far, and we are a good bunch, and promise that you'll have a good time as we all are like minded on these kinds of events (no drama, dance, flirt a bit, etc.).

If you do go out for the NYE at the Meydan, I would suggest possibly hiring a chauffeur as they have tons of those services here in Dubai. There are alot of cabs also, but I've never actually attempted to take one to or back home.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Last time I went to an event at Meydan people waited hours for taxis as no one bothered to tell the RTA there was an event happening, so none of the drivers knew to go there. They turned up in dribs and drabs - defo make arrangements for your own transport.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Last time I went to an event at Meydan people waited hours for taxis as no one bothered to tell the RTA there was an event happening, so none of the drivers knew to go there. They turned up in dribs and drabs - defo make arrangements for your own transport.


thats pretty bad! i'll actually talk with my friend and see if they have made any kinds of arrangements with RTA and will get back to everyone here. I would think taxi drivers would know that its "money time" especially during the time in which these events let out (slow time mostly for most cabbies).


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll be at the Chris Brown concert also if anyone else is going. Its in the middle of the work week so its a weird time to call that concert, but it was the only time he could come I guess. Anyway, give me a shout if anyone else is going.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The problem is there are so many BIG events NYE the cabs are likely to stay closer to town as they can get more runs in during the night.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> The problem is there are so many BIG events NYE the cabs are likely to stay closer to town as they can get more runs in during the night.


very true... theres a ton of stuff going on and this will be my first NYE here in Dubai so I'm looking forward to the madness!!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hikkos said:


> very true... theres a ton of stuff going on and this will be my first NYE here in Dubai so I'm looking forward to the madness!!!!


You won't be saying that when you end up walking miles home at 4am lol

I haven't done a NYE thing in Dubai for several years now, it's all over-priced chaos.


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You won't be saying that when you end up walking miles home at 4am lol
> 
> I haven't done a NYE thing in Dubai for several years now, it's all over-priced chaos.


LOL, my friend from the States, she puts on all of these events here so I'll be riding with her or one of the artist most likely so I'll be fine! I definitely feel bad for anyone who is stuck out that late, and hopefully not too intoxicated! I think i'll start my prayers now!


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

And I agree that its overpriced, but its like that EVERYWHERE in the world. I normally just have a small group of friends at my house, and we celebrate that way, but since I'm new here, must bring it in with my new bunch of friends. Normally most NYE events are more headaches than required, but I believe any situation is what you make out of it. I plan to make this one special, so come on out!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have a 4 wheel drive and know people who can drive in the sand[very very good] get some gear and go camping,it gets cold as hell at night so go very prepared .Dubai drums usual does a thing on New years out in the desert ,look at their website


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be at the Jebel Ali club.

400dhs all-inclusive food and drink


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it a club=club or a normal bar?


----------



## Starberry (Nov 19, 2012)

Spending NYE back in the UK this year...never managed to have a decent NYE in Dubai yet, though I do believe its all about the people you're with that really makes it special


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Bon Bon said:


> Is it a club=club or a normal bar?


It's a normal bar within a sports/recreation club

If this year is the same as past years, then the tables will be set up around the pool, with a stage built over the pool.

Entertainment is usually a host, dj, belly dancer (or other dancers) and a band


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

This will be my very first NYE in Dubai, I won't arrive till Wednesday week..... but some of these ideas sound really fun - may find out what my partner in crime would fancy..... thanks for the suggestions - keep them coming!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

My friends have been looking around, not yet decided where to hit!
Outta curiosity, what type of crowd? is it a big place, for a group of 20?
Thnx!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

We are just going to walk out to the beach next to JBR and watch fireworks (if any) from other venues across the water or watch other people barf on their shoes. There may even be silly string, I would imagine. We have champagne at the apartment. Everywhere is overpriced in Dubai even if it's not NYE, so imagine what NYE will be.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

U r right, it might be overpriced, but NYE = walking out to the beach ?
errrr..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What is wrong with walking on the beach for NYE? is this date so important you have to spend hundreds to enjoy it? Do you think everyone can even celebrate NYE? The employees at these hotels and clubs are probably being paid their normal wage while their employers reap the rewards. I for one will be in Sydney watching the fireworks there, hopefully somewhere cheap since NYE is just another day in a man made up calendar, Jan 1st is no different to Dec 31st except that the Sun came back up


----------

